# Samsung ps-es31 surround speakers with Denon avrs700w



## Darkersky (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
I'm new to this Forum and I apologize if I'm in the wrong section.
I recently purchased the 5.1 HKTS16 set to go with my avrs700w and it sounds amazing (my first real HT set) however I would like to improve it by connecting my old PS-ES31 to make it 7.1. I know my receiver can accommodate 4-16 ohm per channel but these Samsung speakers (from an all-in one HT5500E ) are labeled at 3 ohm. Could I try and use them as 2 additional surround satellite or should I use 2 pair for each channel in series (6 ohm) or not use them at all? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sixtusv (Jan 4, 2015)

Darkersky said:


> these Samsung speakers (from an all-in one HT5500E ) are labeled at 3 ohm. Could I try and use them as 2 additional surround satellite or should I use 2 pair for each channel in series (6 ohm) or not use them at all?/QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know about mixing speakers with different impedance so but I was running my AVR700 with 5 Sony s300 speakers which are labeled 3-ohm. Worked fine. I then got an extra set and set them up in series plus running two subs off 1 plate amp. Still sounds fine. I do have the receiver set to 4-ohm speakers, the manual said to do that even if only one speaker has that impedance. Only trouble so far is that the receiver's screen stopped working. No big deal there, since I can see the settings on the tv or using the denon app. Btw, I did run Auddyssey and it made a huge improvement. My favorite sound mode for music is multi-channel stereo. Try it, you might like it!
> Six- Minneapolis.


----------



## Darkersky (Jun 20, 2015)

Sixtusv said:


> Darkersky said:
> 
> 
> > these Samsung speakers (from an all-in one HT5500E ) are labeled at 3 ohm. Could I try and use them as 2 additional surround satellite or should I use 2 pair for each channel in series (6 ohm) or not use them at all?/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Sixtusv (Jan 4, 2015)

Darkersky said:


> Sixtusv said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Six,
> ...


----------



## Darkersky (Jun 20, 2015)

I was finally able to do that and it did improve everything... 
Thanks 

Pietro


----------

